# Very Scared Hedgehog - Tips?



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

I got my little girl about 3 or 4 weeks ago. She's a young one and I was told she is only a couple of months old. She is still very scared and huffs and puffs at me every time I take her out and try to hold her. When she is comes out of a ball she seems a bit better but if I try to pick her up again or re-position her she huffs at me. Regardless of that I still take her out for at least 30 minutes everyday and try to bond but I'm starting to lose hope! Does anyone have any tips for me on how to make her more comfortable with me and her surroundings?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Don't lose hope yet. You are just beginning the bonding process. It's not an easy or quick thing. You have only had her for 4 weeks which is a pretty short time frame. It took about 4 months for me and my hedgie to completely bond. She doesn't huff at me at all anymore but that's because I was extremely patient. 

I took her out of the cage for 2 hours every night. I let her play and then When she got tired, I grabbed her snuggle sack for her to sleep in. 

Keep working at it. It can take a while before you see any improvements. But your hedgie will get used to You slowly


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Patience is key! Also, my hedgie is more friendly/active when I have her in a dimly lit room, as opposed to a bright one. Maybe see if you can change the environment to one she will be more comfortable in? I've heard of other people playing soothing music, too.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I've had Winter for four months now and he is still huffy, puffy and scared. He likes it when I place him near my laptop because it's warm. I mess around online while I hold him in my hand, in a snuggle bag because he's pokey. :lol:

I think it's best to find your hedgehogs niche. Winter likes food so I bribe him to like me with insects and treats. :grin:


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

They are right...Patience will always be the key.

But im my case my hedgehog are already accustomed to me in 4weeks, even if we only bonded for 5-10mins maximum per each hedgehogs. I have 4 hedgehogs and playing more than 30mins for each is impossible because of my tight schedule (work/family matters). But everyday i make sure i touch or hold them even for a short period of time. Now they don't huffs or even hisses me when get them on their cages.

You just need to know when to play with them, you don't want to disturbed them on their sleep


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have 6 and am under the same time constraints. And to top it off I think my hedgies all have attitudes. It's hard sometimes. But every day possible I am there. Holding, letting them run, talking to them, calling them funny names, and reminding them how much I love and miss them. Tonight Gayle was dubbed Snickerdoodle and Titan showed his face and played and layed his quills down for petting. He didn't even growl at me. Just huffed. 
Time, patience, and getting to know your hedgie will really pay off in the end. And remember, they do change as they get older. Just like anyone else.


----------



## Quill.I.Am (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I know what was going on now... This morning I was woken up by Quilly giving birth.. The breeder said she was not pregnant! I was in shock and so far she has had two and one did not make it


----------

